# Website not working, but the app does



## taxlady (Jul 27, 2018)

Is anyone else having this issue? When I try going to the DC website I get, "The page isn't redirecting properly". But, I am not having any issues with the app on my phone.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm OK on my laptop, *taxy.* There were a couple of tabs that were taking their time loading, but I just closed them and retried and it was OK. Hope things work for you soon.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 29, 2018)

It doesn't even work right when I switch from FF to Chrome.  It works from my tablet. The website does let me sign in. Something about too many redirects or too many cookies.  I cleared all my DC cookies.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 27, 2018)

w00t! Finally, I can see and post using the website again.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 27, 2018)

That seems to happen now and then.. I just go on to something else and its fine when I go back to it..
Ross


----------



## taxlady (Aug 27, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> That seems to happen now and then.. I just go on to something else and its fine when I go back to it..
> Ross


Yeah, tried that. It's been a month and I have been trying every few days, but today it finally worked.


----------

